# Hide Tanning Around East KS



## jdamet

Just had to get past post #666.


----------



## spflugradt

Where in KS are you??? I know a guy that does it, just don't know where you live at in east KS.

Steve


----------



## TimberlandTaxi

That's not unreasonable. I get $150 in the KC area. It's not much cheaper, but it's cheaper, LOL. I'm sure if you look long enough you'll find someone, just make sure your not sacrificing quality for a few $$$'s.


----------



## jdamet

I live about 30 minutes west of kc. I dont need the things to be flawless, I just need them tanned, with the hair on. I am going to trim them up, sew them together and make a huge wall covering for my mancave,,,,when I get one.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi

I guess what I mean is, make sure your taxidermist is sending your skins to a reputable tannery. Some will try to tan flat hides in house, which is fine for taxidermy, but a bad idea for wall hangers. You could end up w/ a crispy piece of crap, instead of a nice, soft leather.


----------



## WindWalker

I and others in my area have used this tannery for years. I first used them in 1965.

WB Place Tannery

Their work, service, and prices ares outstanding. Their deerskin gloves would cost a fortune elsewhere, and the gloves are beautiful.


----------



## achiro

WindWalker said:


> I and others in my area have used this tannery for years. I first used them in 1965.
> 
> WB Place Tannery
> 
> Their work, service, and prices ares outstanding. Their deerskin gloves would cost a fortune elsewhere, and the gloves are beautiful.


Those prices are awesome!!! I just called, 36.95 for hair off but you don't get your hide back. $60 something for hair on and you do get your hide back.


----------



## kahoff

Hey I live in Southwest, Ks. I am no expert but I do tanning and taxidermy for personal use. If you really want to save some time and money, you can do your tanning at home for little cost. Just get some tanning salt, Rinehart tanning Cream, hide softener, hide degreaser, hide deoderizer, and hair protectant. That is what I use. All of it is available on the Taxidermy Art and Supply Company website (TASCO). It would probably cost you less than $200 to tan all of the hides on your own. Not to mention it should only take a few days rather than a few months.


----------



## Mac4

*Tanning*

I can help you out with them I have a tannery in Southwest Missouri send me a pm and we will go from there. Thanks Randy I am new on here so I do need to learn how all this works


----------

